# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  منظور از این syntax چیست؟

## ravanfar

سلام
 منظور از عبارت زیر که در اول فایل cpp می آید چیست؟
#pragma hdrstop

#pragma argsused

----------


## sasan_vm

سلام

BCB از Header فایلها فایل PreCompile ایجاد میکند. که حجم فابل توجهی روی هارد دیسک
می گیرد .
دستور #pragma hdrstop برای header فایلهای قبل از این دستور یک فایل PreCompile 
مشترک ایجاد میکند .(share) بهتر است این دستور برای header هایی بکار رود که در همه
فایلهای پروژه بکار می روند.


#include <vcl.h>
#pragma hdrstop


دستور #pragma argsused اخطار زیر را برای توابعی که بعد از این دستور می ایند غیر
فعال میکند:


"Parameter name is never used in function func-name"


مورد استفاده : آرگومانی به تابع رد میشود که از ان در تابع استفاده نمیشود. برای جلوگیری
از اخطار فوق از این دستور استفاده میشود.

موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## ravanfar

سلام
متشکرم ولی این حجم فایلهای precompile چقدر است؟

----------


## sasan_vm

سلام

بسته به حجم پروژه 
برای پروژه های من تقریبا 10MB به بالا.

----------

